# Stratoliner



## sonatageek (Jan 7, 2007)

Well yesterday I bought a lot of 30 old rusty bikes.  I am trying to figure out what I have and how to proceed.  Here is one that is in reasonable shape and it looked interesting to me.

Does anyone have any info or suggestions where I can find out more?  Any idea of value?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 7, 2007)

take pictures of all your bikes and post them, that bike is pretty cool


----------



## J.E (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes deffinitly post more pictures so we can help you Identify the bikes.


----------

